# Cheap 20 gauge semi auto



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

My friend is new to duck hunting this will be his first year coming with. He has a disease in his legs where he was born with very little muscle making him wear braces and not be able to balance that well when standing. He was looking for a 20 gauge semi auto gun at a decent price. We've looked at a few including a Remington, i believe it was an 1100 and a CZ. Does anyone have any other good guns preferably less than $600.

Thanks for the help.
:beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

A lot of people slam them and look down their nose on them but take a look at the Charles Daly. I had one of their 20 gauge autos for three years which I bought at Walmart and just recently gave to a friend. Sure it is not high quality but during that three years the gun never failed once and that is with about 1,000 rounds through it. I bought mine as more or less as a throw away gun to drag through the marsh but was impressed with it's reliability. Still can get them at Wally World for about $250-$280. If you can find them the Remington Sam Walton Special 1100 are marked down at $450 from $640 at WalMart. Just picked up a 12 gauge a couple months ago but the 20 gauges are on sale also.


----------



## dresnor (Jul 26, 2005)

i agree with gohon about the 1100. when i went out with my uncle, i must have put close to 200 rounds through it in a day and i only had it jam once, but that was my fault. i think he said that he had had that gun for like 5 years and replaced nothing on it. plus, you can buy any accessory for it at wal-mart. what more could you ask for?


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

I have never used one myself, but you might want to look at the Franchi 620 or 720. The 620 is last years auto 20 gauge. The 720 is this years. I have heard good things about them, but as i said, have never used one myself. I have seen them under $600 before. I think I saw that Reed's in Walker had them for $550. Good luck finding something.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I was told that the walmart here in Minot had some 1100 in 20ga that were originally made for employees. I guess there is a coin of Sam Walton in the stock and it is a limited edition gun. I think the original price was 799 and then have since been lowered to 399. I think they were produced in 1995. I don't think they sold as well as Walmart thought they would. Not sure how many they have but you may check with your local walmart.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I was told that the walmart here in Minot had some 1100 in 20ga that were originally made for employees. I guess there is a coin of Sam Walton in the stock and it is a limited edition gun.


That's the Sam Waldon Special I was speaking about. Couple things about them is they have a picture of Sam Walton gold inlayed on the left side of the receiver and Sam Waltons name inscribed on the right side. They also have the straight English stock which some people don't care for but I think the biggest drawback for most is the 1100 is limited to 2&3/4 inch shells. Something that I have never been concerned with but there are those that must have a 3 inch chamber and now the 3&1/2 inch monsters are the rave. If they are now down to $399 then you are getting a quality gun at half price.


----------



## TurkeyTalker (Apr 15, 2005)

I can safely say that the Franchi 620 is one heck of a gun. I like everything about the gun. Its light, well balanced, very moderate kick.

For the money, its a value priced gun. I own one and can recommend them for quality, craftsmanship and all around dependability.


----------



## ALLSUNND (Mar 24, 2005)

Quackattack- Did your friend ever get a gun?


----------

